# Paphiopedilum delrosi



## Eddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Paphiopedilum delrosi 

- A primany hybrid from Paphiopedilum delenatii x Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 







Thank you.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 28, 2015)

If you didn't enhance the color that is a REAL beauty. Is this clone easy to bloom, as most are not?


----------



## Eddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> If you didn't enhance the color that is a REAL beauty. Is this clone easy to bloom, as most are not?



Hi Bob,

Here comes a quick shot with my cell just now, without any enchancement. 






Regarding the 1st pic, it is a studio shot.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2015)

wow wow wow. bob i bet this is one of the newer ones with del dunkel.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2015)

great shape and colour. The phone photo is terrible.......


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Given the color, it does look like Delrosi with delenatii dunkel.
Very pretty and I hope mine comes out like this one day.
I have two and they both have been tricking me into thinking they are ready to bloom with the black tinted small leaves. Oh, well...
I have decided to just forget about them until I see a big spike emerging. lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2015)

Love it. I can't get mine to bloom!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Eddie, Dot, 

How long have you had your Delrosi?


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2015)

A lot more colored than most (agree may be using the dunkel or vini delenatii).

Also the symmetry is pretty good. I see a bunch of these with wonky flowers.


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats a good one!! Grow it well, rebloom it next year!!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 29, 2015)

That really is lovely, well done in getting it to flower. Good symmetry and strong unbroken colour.


----------



## krisk (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't generally care much for hybrids, but I do really like this


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a good one. I think all the recent Delrosi's made with the vini delenatii were made with quicker flowering roths, thank God!! Can you post a photo of the whole plant so we can see how big they need to be to bloom, thanks.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautifully flowered. I would say dunkel as well. The cell phone shot isn't terrible, it's just purple


----------



## Eddie (Mar 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's a good one. I think all the recent Delrosi's made with the vini delenatii were made with quicker flowering roths, thank God!! Can you post a photo of the whole plant so we can see how big they need to be to bloom, thanks.




Hi Eric, 

Here you go





Thank you


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow! very nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice! Where did you buy this from? Hopefully there is a US vendor.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 30, 2015)

These have been circulating the market for a while lately.
I bought mine from Piping Rock Orchids.
Big Leaf, Orchid Inn and some other places also carry them I think.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow! 3+ growths. a beauty. I better feed mine. Thanks.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 30, 2015)

Great dark color!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Love it. I can't get mine to bloom!



Same here (2x) !!!! Jean


----------

